

CSS3 Generator - A Great Way to Quickly Get CSS3 Code - danyork
http://www.disruptiveconversations.com/2010/11/css3-generator-a-great-way-to-quickly-get-css3-code.html

======
faramarz
This has been posted numerous times. Also, it's good practice to link directly
to the source rather than a brief blog excerpt and a link.

Thanks <3

------
udfalkso
<http://css3please.com>

